# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر الاحد 25 اغسطس " اخبار وإعمده "

## محمد النادر

*صحيفة المنبر الاحد 25 اغسطس " اخبار وإعمده "
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تعيين حسن عبد السلام و الفريق عبد الله ومحمد سيد أحمد مساعدون لرئيس الاتحاد العام

 أيّد مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم القرارات التي اتخذتها لجنة الحالات الطارئة ضد فريق النسور الخرطوم وذلك بعد ان استمع إلى تقرير مفصل عن الأحداث التي صحبت مباراة الأهلي شندي والنسور الخرطوم في انطلاقة الدورة الثانية للدوري الممتاز، وأمن المجلس علي جميع القرارات التي اتخذتها وقرر مخاطبة الجهات ذات الصلة بهذا الخصوص.
 ورحب مجلس الاتحاد السوداني في اجتماعه الأول بمباني الاتحاد بالخرطوم اليوم السبت برئاسة الدكتور معتصم سر الختم الخليفة بالأعضاء الأربعة الذين تم تعيينهم أعضاءً في المجلس حسب قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة.
 كما أجاز المجلس الموقف المالي بكُل مقرئاته أن كانت مصروفات أو مديونيات أو رؤية لمعالجة الفترة المتبقية من عهد المجلس وتكوين لجنة لتحصيل مديونيات الإتحاد الخارجية خاصة التي لدى القنوات التلفزيونية.  
 وكلف المجلس عددا من اللجان بالاستمرار في مهامها لحين إعادة تشكيلها في جلسة قادمة، وهي التدريب والتحكيم وشئون اللاعبين غير الهواة ، فيما اعتمد تشكيل لجنة الاستئنافا، كما تم تشكيل لجنة الانضباط.
 كما قرر المجلس استمرار لجان شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة والتدريب والتحكيم بنفس تشكيلها حتى نهاية الموسم.
 وتم اختيار السيد حسن عبد السلام والفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى ومحمد سيد أحمد مساعدون لرئيس الاتحاد وطارق عطا صالح نائباً للسكرتير والهادي عبد الله نائباً لأمين المال وعبد العزيز شروني وزكي عباس ودكتور بكري أحمد علي مساعدون للسكرتير ويترك أمر مساعدو أمين المال بمقترحات يتقدم بها أمين المال لاختيارهم.
 وقرر المجلس استمرار عدم بث مباريات الدوري الممتاز لحين سداد المتأخرات من قبل الفضائية السودانية.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الحكم المتهم بالسكر يكشف اخطر التفاصيل: انا ما سكران..الهزيمة فجرت غضب الجهاز الفني والاداري وادت لخلافات وملاسنات و انسحاب اللاعبين !!

طالب بتعويض مالي ورد شرف 
 كشف الحكم عماد الدين عبد الله الحكم الذي ادار مباراة الاحداث بين الاهلي شندي والنسور الخرطوم خلال حديثه قبل قليل لبرنامج دنيا الرياضة باذاعة الخرطوم والذي يعده ويقدمه الزميل عبده محمد الحسن التفاصيل المثيرة لاتهامه من قبل نادي النسور بالسكر حيث قال في بداية حديثه انه وبعد انتهاء الشوط الاول من مباراة الفريقين الاهلي والنسور بثلاثة اهداف تقبل النسور النتيجة التي خرج بها الشوط الاول وقال انه حينما نزل الى الرض الملعب لبداية الشوط الثاني تفاجأ بعدم دخول فريق النسور وحينما استوثق اتضح ان لاعبي النسور خارج الاستاد حدث بينهم مشادات كلامية واختلفوا وطلبت الادارة الفنية من اللاعبين عدم الدخول الى الملعب وهو ما احدث هرج وهتفت جماهير الاهلي (مرقوا , مرقوا , مرقوا ) في اشارة تؤكد عدم رغبة النسور في اكمال المباراة وبعد مرور عشرة دقائق نزل النسور الى ارض الملعب ومن ثم استئانفت المواجهة والتي استمرت لسبعة دقائق وحدثت مخالفة عادية بين لاعب النسور ومدافع الاهلي انتهت الى رمية تماس وقمت بطلب الاسعاف لعلاج لاعب النسور ونزل حينها مساعد المدرب محمد ابراهيم والذي وجه الي اساءات بالغة وقال لي بعظمة لسانه ( انت سكران ولا شنو) وظل يردد الحكم سكران وطلب من اللاعبين الخروج من الملعب وحدث خلافات داخل الجهاز الفني مجددا وحينها خرج لاعبي النسور وانتظرت حتى الزمن المحدد ومن ثم قمت باطلاق صافرة نهاية المباراة وحينما استعدينا للخروج من الملعب تفاجئنا باداريين النسور مجددا يحضرون (رجل شرطة) لاثبات حالة السكر وقام بالكشف الاولي واكد براءتي ومن ثم تجدد النزاع و الخلاف من جديد وطلبوا الكشف عبر مستشفي المك نمر وقمنا ايضا بالكشف الطبي والذيى اكد صحة التقرير الاولي بعدم وجود اي عينة من الكحول في الدم وقمت باحضار التقرير الطبي وسلمته الى الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم وقال انه قام بتحرير بلاغ جنائي ضد نادي النسور وطلب فيه رد شرف وتعويض مالي بسبب الضرر الذي لحق به من اشانة سمعة وقال انه لن يتنازل عن حقه على الاطلاق وسيكون القضاء هو الفيصل والحاسم 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*هشام السيد :الحضري مؤهل للعودة للمنتخب المصري 

قال الكابتن هشام السيد مدرب الحراس بان مواطنه عصام الحضري حارس فريق المريخ يمر بافضل فترات حياته الكروية وانه اقرب الناس اليه حاليا ويعرف جدا وضعية الحضري ونفسياته , وانه يعشق كرة القدم ولا يمل التمارين ويتدرب بنسب تختلف عن زملائه اللاعبين من اجل المحافظة على مستواه الفني .
 واشار السيد ان الارقام والانجازات الفعليه والحاليه يدعمان عودة الحضري الى صفوف المنتخب المصري سيما وانه يتالق بشكل كبير مع المريخ فقد قاده نهائي كاس السودان وصنع الفارق معه فى مباريات الدوري ونال جائزة افضل حارس فى بطولة الظفرة الوديه الرمضانية فى الامارات التى شارك فيها المريخ .
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور محمد النادر .. واصل
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*المريخ يفتح ملف النسور بمران قوي لساعتين

واصل المريخ اعداده لمواجهة النسور واجرى مرانا عصر  امس تحت اشراف مدربه ابراهومة استمر لساعتين بحضور كل اللاعبين ركز فيه  الجهاز الفني على تمارين اللياقة البدنية والجمل التكتيكية واختتم بتقسيمة  في وسط الملعب طبق من خلالها المدرب طريقة مباراة الثلاثاء بجانب تصحيح  اخطاء مباراة الرومان وشهد المران تألق عددا من لاعبي الفريق الذين ادوا  التدريب بروخ عالية و تنافس مثير من اجل دخول توليفة مواجهة النسور 
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ألف شكر محمد النادر على المجهودات المتواصلة
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*كي بورد


    الطيب علي فرح

تصبح لعب عيال .. يا عز الدين الحاج ..!!

تصريح غريب نشره  موقع صحيفة الزاوية  على لسان الأخ والصديق المهندس عز الدين الحاج الأمين العام لنادي الخرطوم  الوطني قال فيه ان فريق الخرطوم الوطني هو البطل الحقيقي لبطولة النيل  الرمضانية الكبرى التي جرت رمضان السابق  .. وان لقب البطولة تم منحه لفريق  الهلال  لتجنب وقوع (كارثة) أو كما حمل الخبر ..وقال عز الدين الحاج في التصريح  المنسوب اليه أنه وفي خلال المباراة التي لم تكتمل بسبب إنقطاع التيار  الكهربائي كان هنالك تواجد كثيف وتراشق بين مؤيدي البرير  ومعارضيه .. وبعد فشل مسئولي اتحاد الخرطوم في إستعادة التيار الكهربائي  مرة أخرى .. وتعذر إمكانية  اعادة المباراة لإرتباطات المنتخب وغيره من  الأسباب قررت اللجنة المنظمة منح البطولة لفريق الهلال لتفادي وقوع  الكارثة..!! وهل هنالك كارثة اكبر من هذا الذي حدث إن صح التصريح . ؟  كلام  عجيب يا ود الحاج .. يصعب علينا ان نقتنع ان من صرح به هو ذلك الإداري  المثقف .. المرتب .. المتعلم .. الخبير .. المهني ..المهندس عز الدين الحاج  .. ففي هذا الفعل ان صح التصريح خروج صريح عن مبادئ اللعب النظيف التي  ينادي بها الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم فيفا  .. وفيه سقوط كبير وتقليل من  مكانة النادي الرائد الذي نعول عليه كثيرا في استعادة التوازن لرياضة كرة القدم السودانية  لما شاهدناه من فكر اداري وتخطيط استراتيجي سليم جعل من فريق الخرطوم  الوطني قوة ضاربة رغما عن افتقاره للقوة الجماهيرية التي كانت وما تزال  هي  العامل الرئيسي الذي أدى لإحتكار فريقي القمة لكل البطولات المحلية منذ  عشرات السنين ..!!           
الحادثة المذكورة إن صحت فيها شبهة (تواطؤ ) واضحة غيرت مسار التنافس  الشريف لأسباب لاتهم نادي الإكسبريس اليوغندي والبن الإثيوبي في شيء .. ومن  شأن هذه الحادثة ان تشكك وتقدح في مصداقية نادي الخرطوم وكل الأندية  السودانية فيصعب حينها قبول أي ناد المشاركة في مثل هذه البطولات الودية  الإعدادية مستقبلا .. فلماذا تسافر الأندية وتقطع المسافات للمشاركة في  بطولات يمكن ببساطة تغيير مسارها الصحيح إذا ما (الكهرباء قطعت) .. أو  (الموية قطعت) .. أو (ارتفعت اسعار الطماطم) .. او تمت مصادرة (أم فتفت) من  السوق المركزي .. !!
الخرطوم الوطني نادي كبير يعتمد على المؤسسية في إدارته .. لذلك تميز وتقدم  الصفوف حتى قبل ان يرعاه جهاز الأمن والمخابرات الوطني  .. وكنا قد  استبشرنا خيرا عندما سمعنا بخبر استضافته لهذه البطولة في الوقت الذي تعودت  فيه الأندية السودانية الكبرى .. ونجوم الكرة من مختلف الدرجات السفر في  رمضان للمشاركة في بطولات الخليج الرمضانية .. بطولات لا قيمة لها ..الهدف  الأول منها هو استقطاب الحضور الجماهيري السوداني  ..!! وقلنا حينها  خطوة  عزيزة .. وخطوة جريئة من ناد جريئ يمتلك الكاريزما والطموح .. ولكن للحقيقة  انا شخصيا صدمني جدا هذا التصريح المنسوب للمهندس  عز الدين الحاج الذي  وإن صح يخبر ان ما تم من عمل لم يكن سوى (لعب عيال) لا أكثر .. !! فحتى في  الدافوري لا يحدث مثل هكذا ترضيات ومجاملات .. فكيف يحدث في بطولة دولية  كلفت الكثير من الأموال وتعامل معها الجمهور بجدية كبيرة ..!!
الأمر الآخر الذي يلفنا بالحيرة وعلامات الإستفهام .. هو لماذا صرح الحاج  بهذا (السر العظيم ) في هذا التوقيت ودون اي مناسبة .. !! هل يرغب الصديق  عز الدين الحاج في ان يبخس على الهلال لقب هذه البطولة الودية ..!  ولماذا  لم يعمل عز الدين  بالقول الشريف  (إذا بليتم فاستترو ) .. ففي ما حدث بلاء  كبير جدا لو تعلمون .. فكيف سوف يثق الناس .. وتثق الأندية الخارجة ويثق  الجمهور الرياضي ونثق نحن (المساكين ديل ) في أي بطولة ينظمها أي نادي  سوداني مستقبلا ..!!
رغما عن ثقتي في مصدر الخبر .. لكنني أرجو ان لا يكون صحيحا .. فهو يجعلنا  نذهب بخيالنا بعيدا لنظن ان أشياء كثيرة لا تشبه الرياضة تحدث خلف الكواليس  .. فتصبح كرة القدم السودانية على علاتها وأمراضها الكثيرة مريضة بداء آخر  اكثر خطورة .. مرض عضال .. مرض جامد !!
قف 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*× الإتحاد يحول نهائي الكأس للدمازين ويرفض بث الممتاز
× كروجر يصل ألمانيا ويخضع للكشف الطبي ويبدأ إجراءات العودة للخرطوم× المريخ يؤدي مرانه الرئيس عصرا والمهندس يثمن خطوة المجلس بتكريم الرديف× نمبر ون يصنع فارق النقاط الخمس بين المريخ ووصيفه الهلال× الفريق يتمرن بكامل نجومه وإبراهومة يركز على رفع معدل اللياقة
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*× أزمة مكتومة بين سوداني والإتحاد وقمة كأس السودان في الدمازين
× شخصية نافذة تتدخل لحل أزمة البث ولوردات المريخ يوافقون على الإستمرار وتراوري يطلب 65 ألف دولار× محترفو المريخ يتفوقون في الجولة الاولى من القسم الثاني وغياب ثلاثي الأزرق× الهلال يتدرب لساعتين وسامي عبد الله وكاريكا يعودان للتحضيرات ونزار ومساوي يشاركان في حصة اليوم× السادة : البرنامج الإعدادي يتم تنفيذه بصورة جيدة وسنغادر للحصاحيصا صباح الثلاثاء× المحكمة الإدارية تنظر طعن الهلال اليوم
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

مشكور محمد النادر .. واصل



تسلم يــ غالي على مرووووورك
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

ألف شكر محمد النادر على المجهودات المتواصلة



يديك العافيه الغالي الحوشابي
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الاتحاد العام يوافق علي قيام نهائي كاس السودان بين الهلال والمريخ بالدمازين

وافق الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم على قيام نهائي كاس السودان بين الهلال والمريخ في الدمازين وطلب تحديد الزمان المناسب للمباراة حتى تخرج بالصورة التي تليق بعظمة المناسبة خاصة ان الجماهير في ولاية النيل الازرق تنتظر الحدث بشقف كبير
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*

× الإتحاد يفاجئ الهلالاب ويعين ثلاثة مساعدين لرئيسه مريخاب
× نائب الأمين العام يرد بعنف على تصريحات سكرتير الخرطوم الوطني
× مندوب هلالي رفيع المستوى يتفقد إستاد الحصاحيصا ويطالب بإصلاحات قبل لقاء الأربعاء
× الهلال يرفع وتيرة الإعداد لمواصلة رحلة الإنتصارات وحصد النقاط
× الثلاثي الدولي يعود ويتدرب بجدية ويلهب مباراة التماسيح وبعثة الهلال تتوجه للحصاحيصا غدا
× أتير : نهدي الفوز الكاسح لجماهيرنا ومالك مميز


*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يعود للتدريبات تأهباً لمواجهة النسور بالثلاثاء


عاد المريخ للتدريبات مساء اليوم وادى مراناً ساخناً على ملعبه شارك فيه 26لاعباً من ضمنهم عبد الرحمن حارس الفريق الرديف استعداداً لمواجهته المقبلة أمام النسور يوم الثلاثاء المقبل في الجولة الثانية من القسم الثاني لبطولة الدوري الممتاز وأشرف الكابتن ابراهومة وخالد احمد المصطفى على المران واشتمل المران على تدريبات اللياقة البدنية والتكتيكية والفنية واُختتم بتقسيمة بين الأحمر والأصفر انتهت لمصلحة الأصفر بهدف سجله البورندي سليماني.. وكان الحارس عصام الحضري خضع لتدريبات خاصة.. وسيؤدي المريخ مرانه الرئيسي غداً على ملعبه قبل أن يختتم تحضيراته يوم الاثنين وينتظم في معسكر مقفول تأهباً لمواجهة النسور يوم الثلاثاء.. يذكر أن المريخ كان حقق فوزاً صعباً على اتحاد مدني بهدف في الجولة الأولى وعزز موقعه في الصدارة برصيد 32 نقطة وبفارق خمس نقاط عن أقرب منافسيه.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*ﺣﺎﺋﻂ ﺻﺪ// ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩﺍﻟﺪﺭﺩﻳﺮﻱ
ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﻭﻇﻠﻢ ﺍﻭﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺑﻰ
*ﺍﻗﺎﻡ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻧﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻬﺮﺟﺎﻧﺎً ﻟﺘﻜﺮﻳﻢ ﺍﺑﻄﺎﻝ
ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺋﺰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﻟﺪﻭﺭﻯ
ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﺑﻜﻞ (ﺟﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﻭﺇﺳﺘﺤﻘﺎﻕ) ﺑﻌﺪ ﻋﻄﺎﺀ ﻣﻤﻴﺰ ﻣﻦ
ﻛﻞ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻪ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﻣﺮﺍﺣﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ
*ﺑﻜﻞ ﺍﻣﺎﻧﻪ ﺍﻗﻮﻟﻬﺎ ﺑﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺮﺟﺎﻥ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺨﺮﺝ ﺑﻘﺪﺭ ﻋﻈﻤﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺒﻪ ﻭﺍﺛﺎﺭ ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮﺑﺎﺳﺘﺜﻨﺎﺀ
(ﺍﻻﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ) ﺩﻫﺸﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻛﺎﻥ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺸﻜﻞ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺣﻀﻮﺭ ﺍﻧﻴﻖ ﻓﻰ
ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﻩ
*ﺷﺎﻫﺪﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺮﺟﺎﻧﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻧﻈﻤﻬﺎ ﻧﺎﺩﻯ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻣﻤﻴﺰﻩ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﻮﺍﺣﻰ ﻭﺍﺧﺮﻫﺎ ﻣﻬﺮﺟﺎﻥ
ﺗﻜﺮﻳﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺗﺪﺍﻋﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ
ﻟﻺﻧﺨﺮﺍﻁ ﻓﻰ ﻟﺠﺎﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺘﻠﻔﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺮﺹ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺍﻟﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ
*ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﺇﻗﺘﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻬﺮﺟﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺑﻌﺾ
ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﺎﺕ ﻭﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﻳﺒﺪﻭ ﺍﻥ ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ
ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺮﺟﺎﻥ ﺗﺴﺒﺐ ﻓﻰ ﻋﺪﻡ ﻇﻬﻮﺭ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﺎﺕ
ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺇﺭﺗﺒﻂ ﻭﺟﻮﺩﻫﺎ ﻓﻰ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﻪ ﺑﺘﻮﺍﺟﺪ
ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ. ﺣﻴﺚ ﺷﺎﻫﺪﻧﺎ ﺟﻤﻴﻌﺎً ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺼﻮﺭﻩ
ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴﻴﻪ ﻹﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﻤﺘﻠﺊ (ﺑﺎﻟﺠﻼﻟﻴﺐ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻤﻢ)ﻓﻰ
ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻴﻪ ﻟﺪﻭﺭﻯ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﺒﺐ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺗﺎﻛﻴﺪ
ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻡ ﻟﻠﺠﻴﻤﻊ
*ﻭﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺮﺟﺎﻥ ﺗﻜﺮﻳﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ
ﻇﻬﺮﺕ ﻋﺪﺓ ﺗﺒﺮﻋﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺭﺟﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ ﻭﺍﻻﻋﻤﺎﻝ
ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺍﺳﻬﻢ ﺭﺟﻞ ﺍﻻﻋﻤﺎﻝ (ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺩﻧﻰ)ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺗﺒﺮﻉ ﻟﻠﺴﻴﺪ
ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﺑﻌﺮﺑﻪ ﺍﻣﺮﻳﻜﻴﻪ ﺍﺧﺮ ﻣﻮﺩﻳﻞ .ﻭﺑﺎﻟﻄﺒﻊ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ
ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﺮﺍً ﻟﻤﺎ ﻇﻞ
ﻳﻘﺪﻣﻪ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
*ﻟﻜﻦ ﻳﺒﻘﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﺆﺍﻝ ﻣﺎﺫﺍ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺳﻴﻀﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ(ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺩﻧﻰ)
ﺇﺫﺍ ﻣﺎﻛﺮﺭ ﺗﺒﺮﻋﻪ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﻛﺘﺤﻔﻴﺰ ﻣﻨﻪ ﻟﻬﺆﻻﺀ
ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺧﺎﺻﻪ ﻭﺍﻧﻬﻢ ﻟﻢ ﻳُﻘﺼﺮﻭﺍ ﻓﻰ ﺣﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻭﻛﺎﻧﻮﺍ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻘﻮﻥ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻤﺎ ﻭﺟﺪﻭﻩ
*ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺮﺟﺎﻥ ﻭﻓﻰ ﺣﺎﻟﻪ ﺧﺮﻭﺟﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺏ
ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻤﺜﻞ ﺍﻛﺒﺮ ﺣﺎﻓﺰ ﻟﻬﺆﻻﺀ ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ
ﺍﻻﺷﺎﻭﺱ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻀﻰ ﻗُﺪﻣﺎً ﻓﻰ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺍﻹﻧﺠﺎﺯﺍﺕ
ﻻﻧﻬﻢ ﺳﻴﺸﻌﺮﻭﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻘﺎﻩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻋﺎﺗﻘﻬﻢ ﻣﻦ
ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻹﺣﺘﻔﺎﺋﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﻩ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺑﻤﺎﺣﻘﻘﻮﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺇﻧﺠﺎﺯ
*ﻭﺣﺘﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻔﻴﺰ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﻯ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ
(ﻣﺨﺠﻼً) ﻟﻠﺤﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﻴﺪ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻥ ﻋﻦ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ
ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﻩ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻰ ﻭﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﻯ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﺒﻠﻎ
ﺍﻟﻒ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﻓﻘﻂ(ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﻤﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻳﻤﻪ) ﻟﻜﻞ ﻓﺮﺩ
ﺗﻜﺮﻳﻤﺎً ﻟﻬﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻹﻧﺠﺎﺯ
*ﻣﻊ ﺍﻻﺧﺬ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻥ ﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﺍﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻳﺘﻘﺎﺿﻮﻥ ﻣﺒﻠﻎ
(ﻋﺸﺮﻩ ﺟﻨﻴﻬﺎﺕ ﻓﻘﻂ) ﻛﺤﺎﻓﺰ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻓﻰ ﻛﻞ
ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ.ﻭﻧﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﻠﻎ ﻋﻘﺐ ﻛﻞ ﺗﻤﺮﻳﻦ ﻛﻨﺜﺮﻳﺔ ﺗﺮﺣﻴﻞ
ﻭﺧﻼﻓﻪ.ﻭﺑﻜﻞ ﺗﺎﻛﻴﺪ ﻫﻨﺎﻟﻚ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻳﺼﺮﻓﻮﻥ
ﺿﻌﻒ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﻠﻎ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺣﻴﻞ ﻋﻘﺐ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻭ
ﺗﻤﺮﻳﻦ
*ﻭﻓﻰ ﻧﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﻧﺠﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺣﺎﻓﺰ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ
ﻟﻜﻞ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﻗﺪ ﻳﺼﻞ ﻟﻤﺒﻠﻎ (500
ﺟﻨﻴﻪ)ﻭﻋﻨﺪ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻯ ﻳﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﻠﻎ ﻻﺭﻗﺎﻡ ﻓﻠﻜﻴﻪ
ﻭﺍﺣﻴﺎﻧﺎً ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻔﻴﺰ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﻻﺭ
*ﻭﺍﻧﺎ ﻫﻨﺎ ﻻ ﺍﻃﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺴﺎﻭﺍﻩ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻻﻋﺒﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ
ﻭﻻﻋﺒﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ (ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺸﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻰ)ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻳﻌﺎﻧﻰ
ﻣﻨﻪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﻤﺮﺍﺟﻌﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻩ
*ﻟﻢ ﻳُﻜﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﺧﺰﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻣﻮﺍﻝ ﻃﺎﺋﻠﻪ
ﺣﺘﻰ ﻧﺒﺮﺭ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺍﻓﺰ ﺍﻟﻀﻌﻴﻔﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻗﺪﻣﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ
ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﻻﺗﻮﺟﺪ ﻣﺮﺗﺒﺎﺕ ﺷﻬﺮﻳﻪ ﻳﺘﻘﺎﺿﺎﻫﺎ ﻫﺆﻻﺀ
ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ.ﻭﺗﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻻﻣﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺗﺎﺗﻰ ﻋﻦ
ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﺭﻭﺍﺑﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺎﺭﺝ ﻛﺮﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻰ ﻗﻄﺮ
ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻗﺪﻣﺖ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ. ﺍﻭ ﻋﻦ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ
ﻣﺴﺎﻫﻤﺎﺕ ﻣﺎﻟﻴﻪ ﻟﻌﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺟﺎﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ
ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻯ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ
*ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻹﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻯ ﺑﺎﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻈﻬﺮ ﺇﻻ ﻓﻰ
(ﺍﻻﻣﺘﺎﺭ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﻩ) ﻟﻠﺒﻄﻮﻟﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﻠﻖ
ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺗﻢ ﺗﻮﻓﻴﺮﻩ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺑﺎﺣﺪ ﻓﻨﺎﺩﻕ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
*ﺍﻳﻦ ﻫﻰ ﺍﻣﻮﺍﻟﻜﻢ ﻳﺎﻟﻮﺭﺩﺍﺕ؟ﻭﻣﺘﻰ ﺳﺘُﺨﺮﺟﻮﻧﻬﺎ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ
(ﺿﻨﻨﺘﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺎﻝ) ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻣﻨﺤﻜﻢ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺍﻻﻟﻘﺎﺏ
ﻓﻰ ﻋﻬﺪ ﻟﺠﻨﺘﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮﻳﻪ؟ﺍﻡ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻓﻰ ﺇﻧﺘﻈﺎﺭ
ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ(ﻛﺎﻟﻌﺎﺩﻩ) ﻟﻴﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﺘﻘﺪﻳﻢ (ﺣﺎﻓﺰ
ﺧﺎﺹ) ﻟﻬﺆﻻﺀ ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ!
*ﻣﺎﺫﺍ ﺳﻴﻀﻴﺮﻛﻢ ﻟﻮ ﺇﻟﺘﺰﻡ ﻛﻞ ﻋﻀﻮ ﻓﻰ ﻟﺠﻨﺘﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻗﺮﻩ
ﺑﻤﺒﻠﻎ ﻣﻌﻴﻴﻦ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺗﺠﻤﻴﻌﻪ ﻭﺗﻮﺯﻳﻌﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻛﺤﺎﻓﺰ
ﻳﻠﻴﻖ ﺑﻤﺎ ﻗﺪﻣﻮﻩ ﻟﻜﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺇﻧﺠﺎﺯ ﺳﻴﺴﺠﻞ ﻟﻌﻬﺪﻛﻢ ﺑﻜﻞ
ﺗﺎﻛﻴﺪ
*ﻭﻛﻨﺖ ﻗﺪ ﻃﺎﻟﺒﺖ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻳﺎﻡ ﻋﺪﻳﺪﻩ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ
ﻧﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺿﺮﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻹﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﺑﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻋﺪ .ﻭﺍﻭﻟﻰ ﺧﻄﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻹﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻈﻬﺮ
ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻣﻬﺮﺟﺎﻥ ﺍﻻﻣﺲ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﺷﺊ ﻣﻦ
ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻘﺒﻴﻞ
*ﻭﺇﺳﺘﻐﺮﺑﺖ ﺟﺪﺍً ﻣﻦ ﺧﺮﻭﺝ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﺑﻤﺎﻧﺸﻴﺘﺎﺕ
ﺗﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻦ ﺣﻮﺍﻓﺰ ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻧﻴﻪ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ.ﻭﻛﻢ ﺗﻤﻨﻴﺖ
ﺍﻥ (ﺗُﺬﻛﺮ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﻪ) ﻟﻬﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺍﻓﺰ (ﺍﻟﻤﺰﻋﻮﻣﻪ )ﺣﺘﻰ
ﻳﻘﻒ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺪﺍﻉ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻳُﻤﺎﺭﺱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻸ
*ﺍﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﺇﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﻪ ﻭﻳﻮﺣﻨﺎ ﻭﺩﻳﺪﺍ ﺯﺭﻋﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺡ ﻓﻰ
ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺑﻌﺪ (ﺧﻴﺒﺎﺕ ﻋﺪﻳﺪﻩ)ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ
ﻣﺤﻠﻴﺎً ﻭﺧﺎﺭﺟﻴﺎً.ﻭﺭﺍﻯ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻋﺎﻓﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺭﻭﺣﻪ
ﺍﻟﻘﺘﺎﻟﻴﻪ ﻓﻰ ﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﺍﻻﺷﺎﻭﺱ ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﺣﺮﺹ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﻭﻣﺴﺎﻧﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻓﻰ (ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻰ)
ﺣﺘﻰ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺗﺎﺝ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﻪ
*ﻭﺇﺯﺩﺍﺩﺕ ﺣﺴﺮﺗﻰ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻯ ﺍﻟﻀﻌﻴﻒ
ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺮﺟﺎﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻻﻳُﻘﺎﺭﻥ ﺑﺤﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ
ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺗﺤﺮﺹ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺘﺎﺑﻌﺔ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ .ﻭﻻ
ﺍﺩﺭﻯ ﺳﺒﺐ ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﻋﻦ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﺙ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ
*ﺍﻋﺰﺍﺋﻰ (ﻟﻮﺭﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ)ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻗﺮﻳﻦ ﻭﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺍﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ ﻧﺴﺎﻟﻜﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺑﺎﺳﻢ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﻴﻪ ﺍﻥ
ﺗﻮﻟﻮﺍ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺰﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻹﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﻻﻧﻪ ﻳﻤﺜﻞ
ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺮﻕ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
*ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻳُﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳُﻌﻴﺪ ﻟﻨﺎ ﺍﻣﺠﺎﺩﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻘﻮﺩﻩ ﻓﻼ
ﺗﻘﺘﻠﻮﻩ (ﺑﺨﻨﺎﺟﺮ ﺍﻹﻫﻤﺎﻝ)ﻭﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﻴﻪ ﻻﻳﻄﺎﻟﺒﻮﻥ
(ﺑﺎﻟﺴﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺭﻫﻪ) ﻭﻻ (ﺍﻟﺤﺴﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﻜﻴﻪ) ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﻠﺌﻪ
ﺑﺎﻻﻣﻮﺍﻝ
*ﻛﻞ ﻣﺎﻳﺤﺘﺎﺟﻪ ﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻴﻞ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻹﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ
ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺤﻔﻴﺰ ﺍﻟﻤُﺠﺰﺉ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺎﻳﻘﺪﻣﻮﻧﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺠﻬﻮﺩ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻯ
ﻳُﻘﺎﺑﻞ (ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻻﻥ)ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﺤﻮﺩ ﻭﺍﻹﻫﻤﺎﻝ ﻣﻦ
ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺇﺳﺘﺜﻨﺎﺀ
ﺍﺧﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﻼﻡ
ﺣﻔﺰﻭﻫﻢ ﻭﻻﺗُﺤﺒﻄﻮﻫﻢ

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*

× الهلال يرمي بالتقيل لإصطياد تماسيح النيل
× نجوم الهلال يشعلون التمارين ويؤدون قسم الإنتصار
× المحكمة تنظر في طعن الهلال اليوم
× المريخ يختتم إعداده اليوم وعودة علاء وسليماني
× الهلال يؤدي المران الرئيس عصر الغد ويغادر للحصاحيصا صباح الثلاثاء
× السادة يشيد بجدية الأقمار ويعتبر عودة المصابين إضافة حقيقة للأزرق
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*

× بسبب تصريحات عز الدين الحاج الإستفزازية: الهلال يفجر أزمة ويعيد كأس دورة النيل للخرطوم
× قمة كأس السودان بالدمازين ومنتخب الغزال يبدع ويكسب منتخب سيدي بيه
× مجلس الهلال يترقب قرار المحكمة الإدارية اليوم وبشة في أخطر حوار مع الأسياد
× د. حسن علي عيسى يجهز معسكر الحصاحيصا وكاميرا الأسياد تكشف سوء أرضية الملعب
× الجهاز الفني يحول التدريبات عصرا وكبار النجوم يدخلون أجواء لقاء الحصاحيصا
× بشة : مزمل أبو القاسم إستفزاني ورديت عليه بهدفين في المريخ وعمر زول معلم
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*سانتو: على الأحمر عدم الاستهانة أمام النسور يوم الثلاثاء

حذّر الكابتن فتح الرحمن سانتو نجم المريخ الأسبق الفرقة  الحمراء من النسور وأشار إلى أن مباراة الأحمر أمام الجوارح تأتي في وضع  مختلف وقال: النسور سيحاول الحاق الهزيمة بالمريخ لتعويض النقاط الثلاث  التي قرر الاتحاد خصمها من نصيبه ولاعبوه سيكونون متحمسين ولذلك المباراة  ستكون صعبة جداً على المريخ والحذر واجب.. على الأحمر الا يستهين بالجوارح  كما إن الفرقة الحمراء مُطالبة بتقديم أداء مقنع بالاضافة إلى الانتصار  ومضى: أريد توجيه رسالة إلى النسور وأقول إن هذا الفريق أثبت وجوده وتميز  بالانضباط لكن عليه أن يتعامل بطريقة عادية  مع المباريات وعلى ادارة النسور أن توجّه لاعبيها بان يتعاملوا مثلهم وبقية  لاعبي الممتاز وشخصياً أرى أن لاعبي النسور قد يعتقدون أن انتماءهم إلى  نادٍ يتبع لمؤسسة الشرطة يفترض أن يجعل الحكام يتعاطفون معهم أو يمنحهم  الحق في الاحتجاج على قراراتهم وهذا غير صحيح.. فالنسور نادٍ مثله وبقية  الأندية ونأمل أن يتجاوز ما حدث لأنه رقم في الكرة السودانية.ِِِِِ
*

----------


## الدلميت

*بينهم الجكومى والفريق عبد الله ..احتجاج هلالى على تعيين ثلاثة مساعدين لرئيس الاتحاد العام (مريخاب)وجد القرار الذى اصدره اتحاد الكرة  العام بتعيين ثلاثة مريخاب مساعدين لرئيس الاتحاد العام دكتور معتصم جعفر  العديد من ردود الافعال 
وسط الاهلة واعتبر الاهلة اختيار محمد سيد احمد  والفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى وحسن عبد السلام (ثلاثتهم ) 
لمنصب مساعدى الرئيس  شىء لا يرضيهم

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*صيحة 

 موسى مصطفى 

 الحقوا المريخ !!

 · فجر الكوكي المفاجآت وكشف ان عبد الصمد محمد عثمان وراء اقالته واقالة مجاهد ووصف خطواته بالمؤامرة وحذر الوالي منه!!

 · ما يقوم به الاخ عبد الصمد ان صح يعد خطرا على المريخ !!

 · لا ادري لماذا يمارس عبد الصمد اسلوب القمع والكبت و الاضهاد مع الجهاز الفني والاداري بالمريخ والفريق مقبل على مباريات مهمة !!

 · حمل الكوكي الهزيمة الكبيرة التي تعرض لها المريخ امام الظفرة الى عبد الصمد وقال انه كان ينتظر هفوة لغرس خنجر في خاصرته واقصاءه من المريخ!!

 · ما قام به الاخ عبد الصمد جريمة لانه بدلا من ان يعمل من اجل تهيئة الاجواء للمدرب والاجهزة الادارية استل سيفه واعمل سكاكينه لبتر العلاقة بين المدرب واللاعبين وتسبب في توتر ادى لكارثة ولولا ان المباراة ان الظفرة ( كان سجمان لانزل بالمريخ هزيمة مسحته من الوجود ) المريخ وحسب مجريات المباراة كان واضحا ان يعيش ازمة ومشكلة وكان واضحا انه توزع الى اشلاء !!

 · الكوكي اتهم عبد الصمد بالتآمر عليه وهذا يجب ان يحرك مجلس المريخ!!

 · ان كان مجلس المريخ قد اقال الكوكي عليه بان يتبعه بــــ(عبد الصمد) لانه لا يعقل ان يكون الكل على وصواب وانه على حق!!

 · وحتى لا تضيع انجازات المريخ على مجلس المريخ ان يحول عبد الصمد الى لجنة الدار او المنشآت !!

 · عبد الصمد ليس مكانه القطاع الرياضي وما يقوم به اكد انه خطر على المريخ!!

 · عبد الصمد الغى وجود رئيس القطاع الرياضي الكابتن العقيد ابراهيم الحاج الشهيرى بابراهومة وظللنا نتابع تصريحاته في الصحف ويطل علينا كل ساعة بحديث رغم انه ليس صحافي حتى يظل ناطقا باسم المريخ او القطاع الرياضي او لاعبا حتى يلغي وجود ابراهومة!!

 · عبد الصمد تبقي له فقط ان يجلس على كرسي جمال الوالي ويقول انا رئيسكم ويجب ان ترفعون التمام لي!!

 · عبد الصمد سيقودنا الى كارثة وعلى مجلس المريخ ايقافه حتى لا نندم ونلطم الخدود!!

 · الحق عبد الصمد يا والي فانه يقود المريخ الى الهاوية !!

 · المريخ اصبح مثل تورا بورا (ازمات ومشاكل وكوارث وصراعات)!!

 · لا يعقل ان يقيل المريخ مدرب متصدر كي يرضي عبد الصمد!!

 · يمكننا ان نعوض عبد الصمد بمليون اداري ولكن ان ضاعت البطولة ربما تضييع معها مجلس المريخ واستقرار النادي لذا على مجلس المريخ ابعاد عبد الصمد عن القطاع الرياضي فهو غير مؤهل كي يعمل فيه لان القطاع الرياضي يحتاج الى الحكمة والكياسة وليس الي شخص منفعل ومتوتر لان مسئول القطاع الرياضي يلعب دور الاب الذي يعالج ازمات الابناء ويجمعهم الى حضنه بعلاتهم وليس لفظهم كما حدث من عبد الصمد

 · نجمد الله كثيرا ان الكوكي تحدث وقال الحقيقة باكرا كي يعالجها مجلس المريخ!!

 · الحقوا المريخ كي لا يضيع يا جمال وتذكر انك عشرة سنوات حققت بطولة ممتاز واحدة وكل ذلك لانك انسان مجامل واحذر لا تضييع ما حققته من انجازات وانت الان على بعد نصف خطوة من حصد بطولة الممتاز
*

----------


## الدلميت

*نقلا من سودانا فوق

احتجاجا على تصريحات مستفزة ..الهلال يعيد كأس دورة وادى النيل للخرطوم الوطنى

اعلن مجلس ادارة نادى الهلال عن  عزمه على اعادة كأس دورة وادى النيل الكبرى 
 التى نظمها نادى الخرطوم الى  نادى الخرطوم
 احتجاحا على التصريحات المستفزة التى اطلقها عز الدين الحاج  سكرتير نادى الخرطوم 
واوضح هاشم ملاح نائب الامين العام للنادى الازرق انه  يجب على نادى الخرطوم 
ان يثني علي مشاركة نادي الهلال 
التي انقذت الدورة من الانهيار بعد ان فشل  عز الدين الحاج فى احضار فريق المقاصة 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*

× روتانا يفتح بلاغا ضد الهلال بسبب مديونية قديمة
× الهلال ينذر التماسيح بصواريخ كاريكا والمدينة والغزال وبشة والمحكمة الإدارية تنظر في طعن الهلال ضد عدم شرعية مجلسه
× العقيد: الكوكي بعث لنا برسائل نصية مسيئة ولدينا بلاغ مفتوح ضده
× الإتحاد العام يؤيد القرارت ضد النسور ويرفض بث الممتاز وعمومية المريخ مطلع نوفمبر والوالي يصف التوقيت بالأنسب
× عبد الصمد : إبراهومة إكذوبة ولايفعل شيئا غير كف جلابيته في الإجتماعات
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كلام فى الممنوع 

 طارق أحمد المصطفى

 المفوضية الإتحادية وسوق البصل !!

 إنتخابات الإتحاد السوداني للكراتيه مسرحية جديدة تعرض فصولها على مسرح المفوضية الإتحادية في هذه الأيام وستسمر لأيام وربما الشهور والسنين القادمة حيث يعلم الجميع أن فترة الإتحاد إنتهت منذ يوم (21 ) أغسطس الساعة الثالثة ظهرا كما أخبرنا أحد منسوبي الإتحاد العام ألذي خاطب إتحاداته المحلية بعقد الجمعية العمومية يوم ( 31 ) أغسطس والخطاب صادر بتاريخ ( 14 ) أغسطس وهو خطاب قانوني حيث ألزم قانون الشباب والرياضة مخاطبة أعضاء الجمعية العمومية قبل خمسة عشر يوما من موعد تاريخ إنعقادها ولكن الغير قانوني هو أن بعض الإتحادات المحلية إستلمت خطاب الجمعية العمومية بتاريخ (17) أغسطس وهذا مخالف لنص المادة ( 14 ) – أ من اللائحة العامة لهيئات الشباب والرياضة والشئ الثاني الغير قانوني هو أن الخطاب حوى أجندة الجمعية وهى إجازة خطاب الدورة وإجازة خطاب الميزانية وإنتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد ولكن في نفس الوقت فإن الإتحاد العام لم يرفق مع خطاب دعوة الجمعية العمومية خطابي الدورة والميزانية بحسب منطوق المادة ( 14 ) – ب والتي تلزمه إرفاق كل المعلومات اللازمة لبحث المسائل المبينة فى جدول أعمال الجمعية . ننتقل للفصل الثاني في المسرحية وهى مسارعة الإتحاد المحلى للكاراتيه بجنوب كردفان بتقديم شكوى للمفوضية الإتحادية يوم الخميس الماضي ضد إجراءات الجمعية العمومية لإتحاد الكاراتيه حيث إلتمس الإتحاد إيقاف إجراءات الجمعية العمومية ومخاطبة الوزير لتعيين لجنة تسيير ومحاسبة مجلس إدارة الإتحاد العام لمخالفته القانون وأشارت الشكوى الى أن الإتحاد العام لم يقوم في الجمعيتين الماضتين بعرض الميزانية لفشله في إعدادها ثم ننتقل للفصل الثالث من المسرحية والذي تدور أحداثه في المفوضية الإتحادية ولابد هنا أن أن نوجه عدد الأسئلة وأولها هل قام سكرتير الإتحاد بتسليم المفوضية جميع المستندات الخاصة بالجمعية قبل ثلاثة اسابيع وفقا لما هو منصوص عليه في القانون فى المادتين ( 17 ) و( 18 ) ؟ وإذا قام سكرتير الإتحاد بذلك فلماذا لم تنشر المفوضية الإتحادية جدول إجراءات الجمعية والتي حدد لها تاريخ ( 31 ) أغسطس كما ذكرنا ؟ حيث ظل عدد من أعضاء الجمعية العمومية في حالة تواجد يومي بالمفوضية مستفسرين عن جدول الإجراءات ولكنهم لم يجدوا إجابة حتى الآن .

 ثم أخيرا الفصل الأخير في المسرحية وهو ما قامت به المفوضية عند تقديم سكرتير إتحاد جنوب كردفان للشكوى حيث طلب منه أحد الموظفين دفع مبلغ ( 750 ) جنيه رسوم للشكوى وهو ما أثار إستغراب وإستنكار السكرتير فى وقت واحد فالكل يعلم أن الرياضة عمل طوعي فكيف تستغل المفوضية المواقف إستقلالا سيئا، فهل هذه الرسوم صدرت بقرار من المفوضية أم أنها تفرض وتحدد حسب مزاج الموظف الموجود ولكم أن تعلموا أن نفس هذا الإتحاد تقدم بشكوى للمفوضية قبل شهر رمضان المعظم بعد أن منحه الإتحاد العام مركز الوصيف في بطولة الجمهورية الأخيرة التي أقيمت بالجزيرة رغم أن جنوب كردفان أحرزت المركز الأول بحسب النتيجة العامة ولكن في حفل الختام فوجئوا بتتويج ولاية الجزيرة ، المهم في الأمر أن الإتحاد دفع مبلغ مائتي جنيه رسوم للشكوى وعند إعتراض سكرتير الإتحاد على الرسوم وتذكير موظف المفوضية برسوم الشكوى السابقة التي لم تفصل فيها المفوضية حتى الآن ( كعادتها) جاء رد الموظف وبحسب حديث سكرتير إتحاد جنوب كرفان بقوله ( المرة الفاتت جاملتكم ) وكأن المفوضية تحولت الي سوق ( للبصل والمواشي ) !! . وبمجرد خروج السكرتير من المفوضية بعد تقديم شكوته تلقى إتصال هاتفي من أحد أعضاء الإتحاد العام يطالبه بالتهدئة والحوار ويلومه على تقديم الشكوى والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه من الذي يسرب أخبار المفوضية وهذا الموقف يؤكد حديث اللواء عبد العال محمود في إستئنافه ضد قرار المفوضية بحرمانه من العمل الرياضي لمدة ثلاثة أعوام حيث أورد في الحيثيات أن المفوضية أصبحت جهة غير محايدة .سوف نتحدث في الأيام القادمة عن إجازة تعديلات النظام الأساسي للإتحاد الموجودة بطرف المفوضية منذ جمعيته العمومية الأخيرة ولم تسلم المفوضية الإتحاد الإجازة من عدمها وهو ما يعتبر قنبلة موقوتة في هذه الإنتخابات وهل من حق الإتحاد مخاطبة أعضاء الجمعي العمومية بعد إنتهاء فترته وأين هى المفوضية من كل ذلك ثم ( طناشها ) وعدم مناقشتها لميزانية الإتحاد طوال العامين السابقين وغيرها من المواضيع المتعلقة بهذا الإتحاد وجمعيتة .

 بحسب ما لدينا من معلومات فإن المفوضية الإتحادية الحالية تنتهى فترتها في ديسمبر نعتقد أنها فشلت في تقديم ما يشف لها بإستمراريتها رغم أنها تضم من بين كوادرها من قامات في مجال الرياضة والقانون .

 عشرون مليون هى تكلفة الفرد الواحد للمشاركة في بطولة التضامن الإسلامي باندونسيا التي ستقام نهاية الشهر المقبل ومن الواضح أنه في ظل الظروف الحالية فإن أمر المشاركة سيكون مستحيلا من قبل الدولة ونعتقد أن السيول والفياضات ( وقعت في جرح ) لمجلس الوزراء ووزارة المالية وهو عذر مقبول للجميع ولكن إن تمت المشاركة فهل إتحادتنا الرياضية بوضعها الحالي قادرة على تحقيق نتائج إيجابية ؟؟ نشك في ذلك !!

 ياوزير الشباب والرياضة أخبار لجنة تقصي الحقائق في شكوى تزوير شهادات رفع الأثقال شنوووو؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور الحبيب محمد النادر على الابداعات
والشكر موصول للرائع امام على الاضافة الثرة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
قال  مدرب المريخ المقال التونسى محمد  عثمان الكوكى انه لا يتوقع نجاحا  للالمانى كروجر فى المريخ وقال الكوكى ان توقعاته  ليس بسبب ضعف الكفاءه بل  لان مشكلة المريخ ادارية ومضى قائلا : الدليل على حديثى هو  فشل حسام  البدرى الذى حصد بعد المريخ على كأس القارة الافريقية ولقب افضل مدرب فى   القارة وقبله اتوفستر وريكاردو واجزم ان المريخ لن يحصد اى لقب خارجى فى ظل  عدم  الاستقرار الفنى رغم توفر المال
*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					


قال  مدرب المريخ المقال التونسى محمد  عثمان الكوكى انه لا يتوقع نجاحا  للالمانى كروجر فى المريخ وقال الكوكى ان توقعاته  ليس بسبب ضعف الكفاءه بل  لان مشكلة المريخ ادارية ومضى قائلا : الدليل على حديثى هو  فشل حسام  البدرى الذى حصد بعد المريخ على كأس القارة الافريقية ولقب افضل مدرب فى   القارة وقبله اتوفستر وريكاردو واجزم ان المريخ لن يحصد اى لقب خارجى فى ظل  عدم  الاستقرار الفنى رغم توفر المال




ساعدنا يا كوكي بالسكات والموية الباردة .. قطر عجيب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


أزمة مكتومة بين (سوداني) والاتحاد .. وقمة كأس السودان في الدمازين
شخصية نافذة تتدخل لحل أزمة البث .. لوردات المريخ يوافقون على الاستمرار وتراوري يطلب65 ألف دولار
مجلس المريخ يوافق على التمديد والجمعية العمومية تنعقد نوفمبر
كلتشي وسليماني يتألقان في مران الاحمر
مدرب الرابطة كوستى يطالب حراس المرمى بالاستفادة من الحضري
محمد الطيب : الكوكي مدرب فاشل وقرار اقالته صحيح
الاتحاد العام يقرر اقامة نهائي كأس السودان بالدمازين
المواقع تتناقل حوار الصدى مع كروجر
المحكمة الادارية تنظر في طعن مجلس الهلال
الهلال يتدرب لمدة ساعتين
تراوري يطالب الهلال ب 65 الف دولار
بوارد ازمة بين الاتحاد وشركة سوداني
مساع لحل ازمة البث
26 لاعبا في تدريب الفرقة الحمراء .. الاحمر يستعد بقوة للنسور وابراهومة يحاضر اللاعبين ويطالب بالحاق الهزيمة بالجوارح .. الجهاز الفني ركز على السرعة والتمرير من لمسة واحدة وتالق لافت لكلتشي وسليماني 
الاحمر ينتظم في معسكر مغلق
طارق الطاهر : تعاملنا باحترام مع الكوكي
الديسكو يحدث انقلابا في المريخ .. زيكو : ابراهومة مدرب جيد ويستفيد من علاقته باللاعبين وحصل على خبرة كبيرة .. 
احمد السيد : استفاد من حماس اللاعبين المظلومين ومنح الثقة لعلي جعفر فاصبح عنصرا مهما في التشكيلة .. حظوظ الفرقة الحمراء كبيرة في الحصول على الممتاز والكاس ومباراة الهلال مربط الفرس
عاطف القوز : ابراهومة اشرف على الاحمر ثلاث مباريات ولم تظهر بصمته بالصورة المطلوبة
عبد المجيد جعفر : الديسكو يسير على نهج الكوكي واعتمد على العامل النفسي
عمر ملكية : شكل الفرقة الحمراء تغير الى الافضل وابراهومة استفاد من الحافز الذاتي للبدلاء


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناويبن صحيفة الزعيم


الإتحاد يحول قمة الكأس للدمازين ويرفض بث الممتاز
كروجر يصل ألمانيا .. يخضع للكشف الطبي ويبدأ إجراءات العودة للخرطوم
المريخ يؤدي مرانه الرئيس عصرا والمهندس يثمن خطوة المجلس بتكريم الرديف
المريخ يجري مرانه الرئيس للنسور في الخامسة عصرا
الحضري : اولتراس المريخ وراء فوزنا على الاتحاد وزملائي كانا على قدر المسئولية
محمد موسى : الاحتفال بنجوم الرديف اكد لهم عظمة المريخ
يخضع لكشف طبي .. كروجر يصل المانيا ويبدا اجراءات العودة للخرطوم
عبد الله حسن عيسى مساعدا لرئيس اتحاد الكرة
اتحاد الكرة ينقل نهائي كاس السودان للدمازين
اتحاد الكرة يؤمن على عدم بث الممتاز لحين سداد المتاخرات
نمبر ون يصنع فارق النقاط الخمس بين المريخ ووصيفه الهلال
الفريق يتمرن بكامل نجومه وإبراهومة يركز على رفع معدل اللياقة
تدرب عصرا بالقلعة الحمراء .. المريخ يجري تدريبا ساخنا مساء الامس استعدادا لملاقاة النسور .. الفريق يتمرن بكامل نجومه وابراهومة يركز على رفع معدل اللياقة
اعتبر الالتراس احد اسباب الفوز في ودمدني .. الحضري : زملائي كانوا على قدر المسئولية ولعبوا بحماس ودافعوا عن اسم المريخ .. اشكر مجلس الادارة على توفير عوامل النجاح ويجب علينا تناسي مباراة الرومان والتفكير في النسور .. كل جولات الدوري  المتبقية مباريات كؤوس ولابد من التعامل معها على انها بطولة حتى نصل الى التتويج


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
قطوف
ابراهيم باترا
التدريب .. قسمة ونصيب .!

عقب  التعاقد مع المدرب محمد الكوكي ضعيف الشخصية والحيلة والفكر قلنا ان اهل  المريخ سيندمون كثيراً على التعاقد مع هذا المدرب المغمور حتى بعد انهاء  التعاقد معه .. وقد كان .. وما حال المريخ في مدني الا ابلغ دليل .. وللذين  هاجموا ابراهومة نقول انه فعل كل شيء ونجح في تحقيق ثلاث انتصارات دون ان  تهتز شباكه .. وتباين المستوى سببه الرئيسي الكوكي الذي فعل بالمريخ كل شيء  وكان سبب رئيسي في تدهوره وتراجعه .!

والتدريب في السودان (قسمة  ونصيب) .. يمكن ان يشرف مدرب ضعيف مثل (الكوكي) او كاربوني) على تدريب فريق  قمة .. و .. يمكن لمدرب قدير مثل البدري وجبرة ان يتم ابعاده .!

وما  فعله الكوكي بالمريخ لن ينتهي بسهولة كما يتوقع الكثيرون .. يحتاج الاحمر  لفترة طويلة ليعالج اثار الكوكي السالبة .. التي لا تقل عن اثار السيول  الاخيرة .. مع اختلاف الحدث والمواقع .!

ابراهومة تولى تدريب الفريق  في ظروف صعبة وتوقيت غير مناسب ورغم ذلك استطاع ان يقود الفريق بنجاح في  ثلاث مباريات احرز من خلالها الاحمر سبعة اهداف ولم تستقبل شباكه اي هدف  وهذا يحسب للديسكو بكل تاكييد .!

الذين صبروا على الكوكي ثمان اشهر  رغم نتائجه السالبة ومستويات الفريق السلبية في بعض الاحيان لم يصبروا على  ابن المريخ الوفي وقائده الاسبق ابراهومة في ثلاث مباريات .!

ابراهومة  مدرب قدير مثله مثل فاروق جبرة ويحتاج لفرصة كافية ليؤكد للجميع انه مدرب  قادر لصناعة الاحداث ولا يمكن ان نقارن بينه والكوكي والمؤسف ان هنالك  مجموعة تكره ابراهومة ولا تريده في المريخ وكأن المريخ ملك لها .!

تعاقد  المريخ مع الكوكي والابقاء عليه ثمان اشهر لا يعدو كونه .. قسمة ونصيب ..  فالتونسي لا يستحق ان يستمر مع اي فريق .. فهو مدرب بلا فكر ولا يملك اي  شيء يقدمه .!

لو صبر المريخ على ابراهومة حتى نهاية الموسم سيجني  الكثير من الثمار وسيعطي الديسكو دفعة معنوية كبيرة وسيضيف الكثير لسيرته  التدريبية الا ان مجلس المريخ لم يصبر على هوما .!

نقاط .. نقاط .!

كروجر  سيصطدم بعقبات كثيرة في الفترة المقبلة حال تعاقد معه المريخ اولها  واخطرها على الاطلاق مشاركة بعض اللاعبين (المدللين) في المباريات .!

من  قبل وجه الالماني مشاكل كثيرة اشهرها مشكلة ميدو التي ساهمت بنصيب كبير في  ذهابه .. وما لم يحسم المدرب الالماني اموره مع الادارة بتفاصيل دقيقة لن  يستمر مع الاحمر فترة طويلة .!

لا خلاف على الجنرال الالماني فهو مدرب من طراز فريد .. لكن الخلاف سيكون في طريقة تعامله مع من حوله والفريق .!

في وجود مدرب صارم وحاسم هل سيلعب البرنس 90 دقيقة .. بل .. هل سيتواجد في التوليفة الاسياسية ام سيكون الدكة الذهبية .؟

اكثر لاعب سيستفيد من التعاقد مع الالماني في تقديري الشخصي هو المايسترو فيصل موسى والذي يعاب عليه (كسله) .!

واعتقد ان علي جعفر لن يخرج من التوليفة الاساسية عقب مستواه المدهش الذي قدمه امام الرومان ومن قبل السلاطين .!

تاهيلياً  .. يمضي جزيرة الفيل وهلال الفاشر بثبات نحو دوري الاضواء بمستويات مدهشة  ونتائج رائعة .. الف مبروك جبرة وسومي .. وحمدي وصالح وصلاح .!

اليوم وعبر فضائية النيلين سنتابع (المخرب) الكوكي في حوار اجرته الاعلامية الشاطرة بدرية عبد الحفيظ لنرى ماذا يقول (ابوكلام) .!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
كروجر لايحمل العصا السحريه !

بعد لقائه السيد جمال الوالى واتفاقه على تفاصيل العقد الجديد وفترة عمله القادمة مع المريخ اكد الالمانى كروجر بانه ( ليس ساحرا ) وكرر هذه الجملة فى اكثر من صحيفة , وكأنه اراد ان يبعث برسالة واضحة للاعلام والجماهير حتى لايمارسوا عليه ضغطا بسبب اى عثرات فى النتائج او الاداء الفنى ,, وقال انه ينشد التعاون من الجميع حتى يستطيع ان يؤدى عمله بما يحقق الطموحات والتطلعات الجماهيرية والاعلامية !
كروجر يتحدث من منطلق تجربته السابقة مع المريخ وادراكه الكامل بان الحصول على المساندة الجماهيرية ورضا الاعلام هى غاية ينشدها اى مدرب يمر على المريخ ,, علما بان المدرب الالمانى قد وجد استقبالا طيبا وتوافق شبه كامل على صواب التعاقد معه لقيادة المريخ رغم الفترة القصيرة التى تفصل بين بداية عمله وختام الموسم الحالى .
خلال الخمسة مواسم الاخيرة تعاقد المريخ مع مجموعة من المدربين من جنسيات مختلفة لم يجنى من عملهم سوى القليل جدا من الانجازات فى بطولتى الدورى الممتاز والكاس والقليل جدا من النتائج الايجابية فى البطولة الافريقية ويبقى كروجر واحد من بين هؤلاء المدربين الذى حققوا مع المريخ نتائج قد تبدو استثنائية جدا قياسا على نتائج بقية المدربين الذى يتعاقبوا على المريخ .
الفترة القصيرة التى سيعمل فيها كروجر لن تعفيه من تحمل مسؤولية اى اخفاق لاقدر الله طالما انه وافق على شروط التعاقد وقيادة الفريق فى وجود المجموعة الحالية من المحترفين واللاعبين المحليين علما بانه قد وافق ايضا على استمرارية ابراهومه مساعدا له فضلا عن بقية اعضاء الجهازين الفنى والادارى !
لن يواجه كروجر اى صعوبات تعيق فترة عمله من جانب مجلس الادارة الذى نثق فى ان رئيسه جمال الوالى سيكون اكثر الناس حرصا على توفير كل مايحتاجه المدرب وان طلباته ستظل ( اوامر قابلة للتنفيذ الفورى ) حيث لم يسبق لرئيس النادى ان وقف عائقا امام عمل كل المدربين الذين تعاقبوا على المريخ وكانت توجيهاته دائما مستمرة للجهاز الادارى بتلبية طلبات المدربين من معسكرات ومعينات تقنية ووسائل مريحة لنقل اللاعبين خلال ادائهم لمبارياتهم فى الداخل والخارج .
يبقى الاهم هو مايريده الاعلام والجمهور من كروجر ,, بضرورة المحافظة على صدارة الدورى الممتاز وتعزيز الاستقرار الفنى وهذا لن يتحقق ( بالعصا السحرية ) وانما بقدرات وكفاءة المدرب وعطاء اللاعبين داخل الملعب فهو جهد مشترك بين الطرفين ,, حيث ان المدرب الالمانى يحظى بثقة الاعلام والجماهير فهناك حالة من الرضا العام على قرار مجلس الادارة بالتعاقد معه نسبة لخبرته ومعرفته بطبيعة اجواء العمل فى السودان فضلا عن الانجازات التى حققها مع المريخ .
اتحاد الخرطوم يشجع على الفوضى وعدم الانضباط !
فى الوقت الذى حظيت فيه العقوبات التى اصدرتها لجنة الحالات الطارئة ضد فريق النسور بالخصم والغرامة والايقاف لعدد من اداري الفريق بسبب تصرفاتهم غير المسؤولة التى ادت الى عدم اكتمال مباراتهم مع فريق اهلى شندى ضمن الجولة الاولي من الدورة الثانية فى الدورى الممتاز ,, فى الوقت الذى حظيت فيه هذه العقوبات بالتأييد الواسع من الاندية والاعلام والجماهير نفاجأ بموقف سلبى من اتحاد الخرطوم ممثلا فى رئيسه حسن عبد السلام الذى هاجم لجنة الحالات الطارئة ووصف قراراتها بالمتسرعة والظالمة !
وقال رئيس اتحاد الخرطوم نقلا عن موقع ( الزاوية ) : بالرغم من تأكيدنا التام علي احترام وقدسية المنافسة من حيث القانون والقواعد العامة إلا إننا نقول أن اللجنة قد تعاملت بدون حكمة وتسرعت في اتخاذ قراراتها الغليظة ضد فريق النسور!!
وأضاف أن لجنة الحالات الطارئة لم تفرق بين الجوانب الفنية للعبة ومسؤولياتها والجوانب الإدارية الشرطية للمشرفين علي الفريق واسترسل قائلاً أن منافسة كأس السودان شهدت في نهائياتها بالخرطوم خروج عن الروح الرياضية بل هناك من اعتدي علي مساعد الحكم بالبنية في واقعة شاهدها واستنكرها الجميع ، فلماذا لم تصدر اللجنة قرارات سريعة ورادعة في حق من اعتدي علي الحكم !
وأضاف: نأمل أن لا تكون القرارات التي صدرت بحق النسور القصد منها تصفية حسابات لمواقف انتخابية أو غيرها !!
وختم رئيس الاتحاد تصريحه بالقول: سنقف بقوة مع مجلس إدارة نادي النسور لمناهضة كل هذه القرارات بالوسائل القانونية المتاحة !!
لاتفسير لمثل هذه التصريحات السلبية سوى ان اتحاد الخرطوم اراد ان يجامل ناديه النسور على حساب الانضباط والروح الرياضية التى يفترض ان يكون اتحاد الخرطوم واحد من بين المؤسسات التى تسعى وتعمل على ترسيخها فى العمل الرياضى العام !
موقف محزن ومؤسف لايمكن ان يصدر حتى من مشجعى النسور !!

*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*الكوكي وانت زعلان مالك يحقق ولا مايحقق ده ما شغلك 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
النسر لنا

الليالي البينا ولت
المساحة السمحة قلت
الزمن ما عاد يكفي
عندي ليكي حديث طويل
00
عايز أقول ليك قبل مدة
الحنين بي استبد
روعتك أدمت أكفي
وأنتي أزمعتي الرحيل
00
منتظر لحظة تجلي
فيها من علياك تطلي
العذاب البي تعرفي
اروى منك سلسبيل
(عبد المنعم محمد احمد)
والنسور جمع نسر ونحن النسر لنا
ومباراة النسور اكثر من مهمة
لنا لابراهومة
حتي ياتي كروجر والفارق هو هو
وذاك امر يحتاج الي قوة
او الي ابو مروة
والي هات من جوة
فهل المريخ مستعد
.......................
المريخ الذي رايناه مع السالمية الكويتي في شوط المباراة الثاني
والمريخ الذي رايناه امام الظفرة في شوط المباراة الثاني
والمريخ الذي سمعنا به في مدني في الشوط الثاني
والمريخ الذي مع الرديف في المهرجان الشوط الثاني
يخبر ان اللياقة غير مكتملة
واللياقة لا تحتاج الي مدرب لياقة فقط كما قد يتبادر للاذهان
السهر ينفدها
وادمان الفيسبوك يؤدي بها
والشيشة تنزل بطاريتها
واشياء اخري نعرفها تهدمها
وكنا سابقا نراهن علي الشط الثاني لما ينهار الخصوم
...........................
كروجر ملك الانضباط
والانضباط هو اول درجة في سلم النصر
وحسنا فعل مجلس المريخ وهو يتعاقد معه
ويعطيه فرصة ان يكمل شوطا ويبتدئ اشواط
لينبلغ به الاشواق
لكن هل سوف لن ينهزم
وهل ان انهزم خرج من ينادي بابعاده
وهل قدرنا ان نسمع عن الشرط الجزائي كل منتصف موسم
دعوه يكمل مدته
فان موسي عليه السلام لما اكملها نودي بالنبؤة
....................................
ولا زال موضوع التلفزة يراوح مكانه
ولا زال خالد الاعيسر يريد ان يقنعنا بما لن نقتنع به
كل مبرر يبقي واه
نريد ان نشاهد مباراة حية
بدلا من ان تلدغنا حية منعونا كل مرة
التلفزيون تعاقد
وتقاعد
والمصارعة الحرة لا تجذب كثيرين
وتلي ماتش كرهنا تكرره
لو جد الاعيسر ورفاقه في تلفزة المباريات كما جدوا في ادانة كمال حامد لراينا كورة لايف
لكن مافي زول شايف
........................
استئناف ادارة النسور لخصم النقاط قرار موفق
وامر قانوني
وادارة الاتحاد كانت محقة وهي تخصم النقاط
لان بعض الاداريين افسدوا الامر
لكنا نتسال: اوليس قادة الاتحاد قد ادانوا انفسهم
اولم يفسدوا انتصار المنتخب علي زامبيا
ام ا ن افساد الاداريين لا يكون الا بالدخول للملعب واتهام الحكم بالسكر
لقد افسد قادة الاتحاد علي كل البلد
وكما جمدوا نشاط اداريي النسور فمن باب اولي ومن شباكه ان يحرمونا طلتهم البهية عليهم ونغفر لهم كبيرة ارتكبوها
.......................
عطاء لاستجلاب رئيس
يرغب نادي قمة في استجلاب رئيس بالمواصفا الاتية
ان يكون حاصلا علي الماجستير او له علاقة برويال كير
ان لا يكون قد الف من قبلة غنية او ضرب زل بنية
ان لا يكون استمال الحكام او بدل الارقام
وان يجيد استجلاب الكؤوس الخارجي تحدثا وكتابة
وان يحضر معه الاتي
1- خلو طرف من مطالبات المحترفين
2- شهادة حسن بطولة وسلوك
................................
اتمني من ادارة المريخ ان تحاول التجديد للحضري
الحضري يقدر علي العطاء لسنوات لاحقة
....................
ونيلك نيلك جري قدامك

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*((( × مندوب هلالي رفيع المستوى يتفقد إستاد الحصاحيصا ويطالب بإصلاحات قبل لقاء الأربعاء
)))





دى بداية خرمجة وخرخرة اعملوا حسابكم 

*

----------

